# Problème AppStore



## titeuf86 (3 Février 2011)

Bonsoir à tous

J'ai voulu mettre à jour mes applis et voir un peu les nouveautés mais impossible de se connecter à l'appstore ce soir que ce soit depuis mon iPhone, iPad ou via itunes.

Quelqu'un d'autre a ce problème?


----------



## Tiberius (4 Février 2011)

titeuf86 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous
> 
> J'ai voulu mettre à jour mes applis et voir un peu les nouveautés mais impossible de se connecter à l'appstore ce soir que ce soit depuis mon iPhone, iPad ou via itunes.
> 
> Quelqu'un d'autre a ce problème?



Oui, tout pareil !! Idem avec le Mac App Store... (et ce matin ça ne fonctionne toujours pas)

J'ai l'impression que ça viens de free, car en passant sur 3G sur l'iPhone ça passe.
Es-tu aussi chez free ??


----------



## titeuf86 (4 Février 2011)

oui aussi chez free, mais en 3G (bouygues) ça ne marche pas mieux pour ma part et ce matin toujours aussi lent ou inaccessible.


----------



## Tiberius (4 Février 2011)

titeuf86 a dit:


> oui aussi chez free, mais en 3G (bouygues) ça ne marche pas mieux pour ma part et ce matin toujours aussi lent ou inaccessible.



Moi 3G Orange ça passe.

Donc en résumé :
Free : Marche pô
Orange 3G : Marche
Bouygues 3G : Marche moyen


----------



## titeuf86 (4 Février 2011)

oué enfin ça devrait marcher nickel loool


----------



## titeuf86 (4 Février 2011)

Eh bien c'est maintenant revenu à la normale, mais je viens de voir que l'appstore a été mis a jour peut etre est ce du à cela...


----------

